# Sage Oracle - Spares?



## moony1234 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi all,

I've had my Oracle for about 4 years now. I had an issue 2 years ago where I had to get the grind setting down really low to get anything even close to a decent espresso.

I went through Sage and ended up paying one of their partners £200+ to come out and change the burrs which fixed the issue.

The same thing has happened again and I don't really fancy dishing out another £200 [i could buy a standalone used grinder for that!].

I'm struggling to find any sites outside Australia which sell spares - can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Call sage & speak to them directly...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Do you have the adjustable top burr ?

If you have I take that has been adjusted right down ?


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Have you actually opened the machine up & looked to see if the burrs are damaged. You may just need to just adjust the spacing...


----------



## moony1234 (Feb 29, 2016)

It's adjusted via the dial on the side, normally I can have it around 15-17 and it produces a great 40g / 35 sec shot. Last time this happened, overnight, I had to dial down to 7-8 and even then the shot isn't great/has no consistency.


----------



## moony1234 (Feb 29, 2016)

My untrained eye couldn't see the damage last time until the engineer pointed it out. I can't see any damage on the top burrs which come out easily but the bottom one is harder to see.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I have just looked at the Sage site , they used to have the burrs as spares advertised .. I'm sure the the top burr was priced at £26 . They don't have any spare burrs advertised now !

The top burr is adjustable to allow for wear by using the ring and the wire handle you take out the top burr with .

It is normally set at 6 in the middle .

If this has been a gradual thing it would be worth trying adjusting the top burr .

if sudden it sounds like the adjuster has jumped some cogs due to a jam ..


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

I would open it up & have a good look. Is the oracle grind dial a mechanical one or is it a digital turn dial?

If you speak to sage they will probably sell you whatever you need. Just because it's not on their website doesn't ment then don't sell it...


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

How did the burrs get damaged? did a rogue stone or something go through them?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow 200 squid for engineer to change burrs. I feel for you. I have some experience with Sage BE which uses the same grinder. Over time the lowest grind setting wasn't good enough.

I thought at first it was wear on the burrs but I now think it's to do with spacing mechanism wearing down so the burrs do not get close enough.

This can be tested by adding a washer to close the distance. Best if you can get the burrs touching at 2 or 3 then you can go up.

I also found that if you mix old burrs with new burrs (BES870 has different ones slightly than BES875), you get a closer grind.

I have spare burrs of both kinds I think from machines I was trying to fix. If you want to give them a try happy to agree a reasonable price.

Post a pic of your upper burr and I will know whether they are old or new type.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The burrs are the same as the Barista Express - bean mentioned before by some one that wanted them. Assume their grinders will be the same as well.

One problem though but not sure. You would need to look through all of their grinder related machines - no signs of the inner burr. I'm pretty sure it used to be shown.

If you do remove the inner burr and the part underneath to clean etc make sure you buy a spare felt washer as well as they are fairly fragile.

Not sure if details of "advanced grinder cleaning" is in the Oracle manual. It is in the Barista Touch manual and probably the ordinary Barista. All you will need is a cheap 1/4 drive metric socket set and tweezers can help get the fan out, felt washer too. The manuals can be downloaded from their site.

John


----------

